# Photo with Closed eyes



## maddenk1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a photo and my eyes are closed. How can I fix this? I have tried photo editor but I don't know what I am doing with this.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, apart form taking another photo, you can stamp your eyes from another photo, but it has to be at the same angle/position etc.


----------



## maddenk1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I can't take another photo. This a once in a lifetime shot (of course). How do I stamp from one photo to another?


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Well, what programs have you got at home? (photoshop etc)


----------



## maddenk1 (Nov 14, 2011)

I was trying to use photo editor


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have photoshop at all? If not, download the free trial. You get 30 days, and you get all the tools you will need to edit photos.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi maddenk1 and welcome to TSF and the Photographers Corner :wave:

You'll need another photograph of yourself taken at the same pose, angle and lighting as the one you want to amend (You can snap a new picture of yourself for it, the background etc. will be cut away).

Once you have your pic, using whatever photo-editor, draw a 'mask' around each eye (or both if possible, depending on the photo), copy it to to the clip-board then precisely paste them into the old photo.

It's best to make a copy of each photo, then work on the copies, if anything goes wrong, you'll still have the originals.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

you might find it easier to replace the whole head .. if the angles and clothing are similar


----------

